# Re: Hot tub



## moneyman11585 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Hot tub*

i need some help on my hot tub. it wont heat up and im not sure whats wrong with it. the jets and everything else work fin. should i hear a relay click when i turn the heat on? i think its the heating element, nut not sure if its that or the relay or the thermostos things.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Hot tub*

http://www.spacare.com/spawillnotheat.aspx


----------

